# Hedgehog gone wild...bizarre or not?



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

This morning I went to make sure my daughter was up and checked on Priss. She was awake and out of her cage running full speed laps around her home. She would hop on the wheel, jog a round or two, hop off, run to her bowl, run around her house and through her tunnel and repeat. Over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and ... you get the point.

I bent down to talk to her and we were nose to nose. She never curled, popped, hissed or steamed at me (she sounds just like a steam iron when you hit the button when she is waking up) and my daughter said she did the same thing with her and that she had been going crazy like this for at least 15 minutes. She doesn't mind when we come near her cage at all, but nose to nose only happens at the end of tummy time usually.

She seemed fine. After about 20 rounds of this, she went into her igloo and went to sleep. 

We've only had her for two weeks so we have no "normal" yet. 

Is this normal?

:lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's adorable!  I've read about other hedgies that do something similar, but have never experienced it myself. I love the nose to nose thing. That's very special.


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

lol even picturing that makes me laugh! i wish mine would MOVE! he hates his new cage and his new wheel...so...i'd say enjoy it, but i'm no expert..but it seems like pretty ok behavior..she's just enjoying her new digs i think...


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

We were cracking up! She was so intent on making as much racket as possible in my opinion. She didn't try to climb the walls or tip her bowls, although she did move her igloo about 4 inches to the middle. :roll: The funniest part was when she decided the show was over. She stuck her nose in the air, walked into her igloo like everthing was normal and wagged her butt at us as she burrowed into her fleece.

She is a really sweet little animal. She doesn't love us yet, but she tolerates us and sometimes I think she even likes us a little.

:lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I have one that does this on occasion. I have no idea why she does it and it freaked me out a little the first time it happened. My other hedgie is very calm and won't even let me watch her when she's wheeling.  It's like Zoé has a sudden burst of energy and goes crazy. Once you realise she's ok it's very entertaining. She's even done it in front of company once, she didn't care that there were 4 of us watching her. The funny thing is I was worried the first time I saw her like that and I also got worried the first time I saw her just sitting in the middle of her cage one night, doing nothing. I was so sure something was wrong with her, I took her out to check her over and she got really mad at me. Everything was fine, apparently she also likes to just sit and chill sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My Loki does this in the early morning now that I got his schedule down. 10:30 / 11pm he gets up, eats, drinks, goes to the bathroom, then wheels for half an hour and goes back to sleep. About 3 / 3:30am he gets up again and does about the same, eats, drinks, bathroom, wheels for half an hour and back to bed. Then 5 / 5:30am comes and he goes insane, wheels are full blast, jumps off, sniffs his bowl, jogs around his house and through his tube and back on the wheel for 30 seconds to a minute, back off, jogs, tunnels, checks food dish, wheels, etc. Its weird but must be something some like to do. Hester isn't as insane but she'll wheel, jump off, climb the tube up to her eating loft, check or eat, back down, wheel some more, jump off, check the door to her house, back on the wheel. Totally normal though.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks all! Everything new is weird at first. I feel better not being the only one!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc does this a lot, and it always cracks me up! I'm pretty sure its normal.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf is a little slower and more...um...organized? Wheel...stop...switch directions for 2 steps...walk quickly (not run) to entrance of tent (where he sleeps)...walk around tent...look in food dish...walk to far corner of cage...walk behind wheel...step onto wheel...look around...return to step 1. :roll: 

I noticed something new today: when he's on his wheel when I walk into the room, I always go over and let him sniff me. Today, I noticed his wheel had stopped, so I went over to check it out and he was sitting backwards on the wheel, his little butt hanging over the edge above his litter box. He was very annoyed when he caught me watching him have a poop! :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice! I love an organized animal. :lol:


----------



## Traveler (Dec 27, 2009)

Haha cute. My Winston does this every night. When he really gets into his running in cirlce routine, I can go over to him and watch. He'll come over to me and try to climb out to me. So sometimes I'll open his door and pick him up to snuggle, but alas, it is usually just his ploy to get out and try to take off down the hall. He won't use his wheel but he'll run in circles in his house for hours. :lol:


----------

